# Canon equivalent to F100?



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

What was the Canon equivalent to Nikon's F100?


----------



## CCericola (Sep 8, 2012)

The EOS 3.

Nikon'n top of the line was the F5. The F100 was a step down. In Canon's world the EOS V1 was the top of the line and the EOS3 was a stop down. Both are very similar. Canon had more choice in advanced lenses but the F100 had better focusing and was a better over all build IMO.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

Nikons top of the line still is the F6.

Wow.. that EOS3 was kinda cheapy looking.

Does the EOS3 still support Canon's newer L glass?


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Sep 8, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> Nikons top of the line still is the F6.
> 
> Wow.. that EOS3 was kinda cheapy looking.
> 
> Does the EOS3 still support Canon's newer L glass?



The eos3 supports all eos mount lenses. I have one along with the eos 1v. Both awesome and very similar except burst rate. Eos3 has eye controlled auto focus. The 1v does not


----------

